# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  \"ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ\" & \"ΑΓΧΟΣ\".ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

## beba

ΕΖΗΣΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΤΟΥΣ.ΠΑΛΕΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ.ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΒΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ.ΤΩΡΑ ΓΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΩΪ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ \&quot;ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ...\&quot;
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΑ,ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΤΑΝ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΜΑΙ.ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ,ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ,ΕΜΠΑΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΩΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ...ΩΣΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ SITE ,ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΙΔΕΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ,ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΥΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΣΥΧΑΣΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ COPY ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΤΕ.ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ...

ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 1
Τα προβλήματα που σχετίζονται με το άγχος είναι πολύ συχνά. Υπολογίζεται ότι ένα 10% περίπου στο γενικό πληθυσμό συμβουλεύεται κάποια στιγμή γιατρό, γιατί αισθάνεται άγχος, ένταση ή ανησυχία. 

Υπολογίζεται επίσης ότι μεταξύ 2% και 4% του γενικού πληθυσμού κάποια στιγμή της ζωής του παρουσιάζει κάποια αγχώδη διαταραχή. Επομένως οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές, οι διαταραχές δηλαδή που σχετίζονται με το άγχος, θεωρούνται οι πιο συχνά ανευρισκόμενες διαταραχές στο γενικό πληθυσμό.

Τι ονομάζουμε όμως άγχος; 

ʼγχος είναι ένα διάχυτο, δυσάρεστο, συχνά ασαφές συναίσθημα που εκδηλώνεται με φόβο, ένταση και ανησυχία και που τις περισσότερες φορές συνοδεύεται από σωματικά συμπτώματα (ταχυκαρδία, καρδιακή αρρυθμία, πεπτικές εσωτερικές διαταραχές, ξηροστομία, ωχρότητα, τρόμος, κεφαλαλγία, κ.α.). 

Όταν μιλάμε για άγχος πρέπει να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα στο φυσιολογικό και το παθολογικό άγχος. 

Το πρώτο, το φυσιολογικό άγχος, είναι μία υγιής, φυσιολογική αντίδραση που συμβαίνει σε ανησυχητικές καταστάσεις ή σε στιγμές πραγματικού κινδύνου ή απειλής. Αυτό το άγχος είναι κάτι σαν \&quot;σινιάλο\&quot; που προειδοποιεί για έναν επερχόμενο κίνδυνο. Μετρίου βαθμού άγχος στην πραγματικότητα, βελτιώνει την απόδοση του ανθρώπου σε δύσκολες στιγμές και αποτελεί δημιουργικό και κινητοποιητικό παράγοντα για τη ζωή. 

Σε αντίθεση, το παθολογικό άγχος συμβαίνει σε στιγμές που δεν υπάρχει πραγματικός κίνδυνος ή συνεχίζεται για πολύ ακόμα μετά την παρέλευση του παράγοντα που το προκαλεί. Το παθολογικό άγχος είναι πέρα από τη φυσιολογική αντίδραση του οργανισμού στο stress, ή στις καθημερινές δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζει το άτομο και είναι πιο έντονο, πιο συχνό ή πιο επίμονο από εκείνο που γενικά θεωρείται ως φυσιολογικό. 
Αυτό το παθολογικό άγχος εκφράζεται με δύο κατηγορίες συμπτωμάτων: τα συναισθηματικά και τα σωματικά συμπτώματα. 
Πολλές είναι οι λέξεις που περιγράφουν με λεπτές αποχρώσεις τα συναισθηματικά ή ψυχικά συμπτώματα του άγχους, όπως ανησυχία, εκνευρισμός, δυσφορία, ταραχή, υπερένταση, στενοχώρια, αναστάτωση, αγωνία, έννοια, νευρικότητα ή αίσθημα ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί. 

ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 2
Πολλά και ποικίλα είναι όμως και τα σωματικά συμπτώματα του παθολογικού άγχους όπως ταχυπαλμίες, τρεμούλα, πονοκέφαλος, πόνος ή πλάκωμα στο στήθος, κόμπος στο λαιμό, δύσπνοια, φούντωμα και εξάψεις ή κρυάδες και ρίγη, κοντανάσεμα, ναυτία και ζαλάδες, τάση για λιποθυμία, μουδιάσματα και μυρμηγκιά, ξηροστομία, διάρροια ή συχνουρία. 

Τα σωματικά συμπτώματα του άγχους είναι αυτά που μας τρομάζουν συνήθως πιο πολύ. Νομίζουμε ότι κινδυνεύει η σωματική μας υγεία και ότι βρισκόμαστε σε κίνδυνο. Αυτή η ανησυχία προκαλεί περισσότερο άγχος και αυτό με τη σειρά του φέρνει περισσότερα σωματικά συμπτώματα. Μπαίνουμε δηλαδή σ\&#039; ένα φαύλο κύκλο που χειροτερεύει τελικά το άγχος. 

Αυτό είναι το παθολογικό άγχος που με το φαύλο κύκλο που δημιουργεί και τις δυσάρεστες συνέπειές του τόσο στη σωματική όσο και στην ψυχική σφαίρα, εμπλέκεται στην καθημερινή μας ζωή και είναι απαραίτητο να μάθουμε να το αντιμετωπίζουμε και να το ελέγχουμε. 

Υπάρχουν τρόποι που μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να μειώσετε τα επίπεδα του άγχους σας. Θα αναφέρουμε μερικούς απ\&#039; αυτούς που έχουν περιγραφεί ως εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματικοί. 

Μη ξεχνάτε ότι το άγχος είναι πάντα πολύ δυσάρεστο αλλά σπανίως είναι επικίνδυνο. Μην αποφεύγετε τις καταστάσεις που προκαλούν άγχος. Αρχίστε να αντιμετωπίζετε καταστάσεις που προκαλούν λίγο και μέτριο άγχος και μετά εκτεθείτε σε καταστάσεις που πυροδοτούν πιο έντονες αντιδράσεις και πιο έντονο άγχος. Όσο περισσότερη ώρα αντιμετωπίζετε την κατάσταση που σας προκαλεί άγχος τόσο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα έχετε. Μάθετε να ελέγχετε τις σκέψεις που σας προκαλούν άγχος. Αποσπάστε την προσοχή σας από τα δυσάρεστα συμπτώματα του άγχους και ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο. Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε κάτι ευχάριστο ή ενδιαφέρον για να σπάσετε την αλυσίδα των σκέψεων που σας προκαλούν άγχος ή μπορείτε να ασχοληθείτε με μία άλλη δραστηριότητα. Προσπαθήστε να αντικαταστήσετε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις με θετικές. Πάντα υπάρχει κάτι θετικό να σκεφτείτε. Αναγνωρίστε στον εαυτό σας το δικαίωμα να λέει όχι. Μπορεί να σας αγχώνει να λετε ναι, να αποδέχεστε ορισμένες καταστάσεις ή να αναλαμβάνετε πολλές υποχρεώσεις. Μοιραστείτε με άλλους τα προβλήματα και τα συναισθηματικά σας. Βάλτε ρεαλιστικούς και πραγματοποιήσιμους στόχους. Μάθετε τρόπους για να επιλύετε αποτελεσματικά τα προβλήματά σας. Πρέπει να περιμένετε δυσκολίες και να είστε έτοιμοι να 
ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 3
τις αντιμετωπίσετε. Μην τις αφήνετε να σας παρεμποδίζουν τη ζωή σας. Περιμένετε το χειρότερο και το παρόν θα γίνει ευκολότερο. Πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζετε το άγχος σας μόλις πρωτοεμφανιστεί ή στα πρώτα στάδια της εμφάνισης του. Έτσι αμέσως μόλις νοιώσετε λίγη ζαλάδα, ταχυκαρδία, φτερούγισμα στο στήθος, ή μούδιασμα βάλτε αμέσως σε λειτουργία τις τακτικές αντιμετώπισης του άγχους που προτιμάτε και που έχετε βρει ότι είναι αποτελεσματικές σε σας. 

Όταν δείτε όμως ότι δεν μπορείτε με αυτούς τους τρόπους να ελέγξετε το άγχος σας ζητήστε συμβουλή από κάποιον ειδικό. 




Η ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ 

Ένας πολύ χρήσιμος τρόπος για να αντιμετωπίσετε το άγχος σας είναι να ελέγξετε την αναπνοή σας. Το επίπεδο της έντασης ενός ανθρώπου καθρεφτίζεται στον τρόπο που αναπνέει. Όταν είμαστε ήρεμοι και ευχαριστημένοι η αναπνοή μας είναι αργή και ρυθμική ενώ όταν είμαστε σε ένταση η αναπνοή μας είναι γρήγορη και ρηχή. Αυτή η αγχώδης αναπνοή μπορεί να προκαλέσει συμπτώματα όπως τρόμο, ζάλη ή μουδιάσματα. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα μπορούν γρήγορα να αντιμετωπιστούν διορθώνοντας την αναπνοή μας. 

Γι\&#039; αυτό μάθετε να αναπνέετε βαθιά και αργά. Για να το καταφέρετε ακουμπήστε τα χέρια σας στο πάνω μέρος του στήθους σας και εισπνεύσετε αργά ώστε το μέρος αυτό του στήθους να σηκωθεί ελαφρά. Εκπνεύστε και βεβαιωθείτε ότι έχει βγει όλος ο αέρας. Επαναλάβετε την άσκηση μέχρι δέκα φορές. Αφήστε τα χέρια σας να ακουμπούν απαλά στο πάνω μέρος του στήθους για να νιώθετε το ρυθμικό σήκωμα του πάνω μέρους του θώρακα. Μετά ακουμπήστε τα χέρια σας στην κοιλιά σας. Εισπνεύσετε αργά και θα νιώσετε τα χέρια σας να σπρώχνονται προς τα πάνω. Με την εκπνοή θα πρέπει να νιώσετε την κοιλιά σας να γίνεται επίπεδη και τα χέρια σας να επανέρχονται στην αρχική τους θέση. Επαναλάβετε την άσκηση πέντε με δέκα φορές. Αφού εξασκηθείτε στην ήρεμη και ελεγχόμενη αναπνοή, χρησιμοποιείστε την κάθε φορά που θα χρειαστεί να αντιμετωπίσετε μία δύσκολη κατάσταση. 

Ένας δεύτερος πολύ χρήσιμος τρόπος για να νικήσετε το άγχος σας είναι η χαλάρωση. Υπάρχει μία πολύ χρήσιμη σχέση ανάμεσα στην αναπνοή και τη χαλάρωση. Δοκιμάστε την εξής άσκηση: 
ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 4
Σφίξτε όλους τους μυς σας όσο πιο δυνατά μπορείτε. Μετά χαλαρώστε. Θα διαπιστώσετε πως καθώς σφίγγατε τους μυς, κρατήσατε την αναπνοή και καθώς χαλαρώνατε την αφήσατε. Αυτή η σχέση ανάμεσα στην εκπνοή και τη χαλάρωση είναι πολύ χρήσιμη και μπορείτε να τη χρησιμοποιήσετε στις ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης που θα πούμε πιο κάτω. 

Υπάρχουν πολλές τεχνικές χαλάρωσης. Η πιο γνωστή είναι η προοδευτική μυϊκή χαλάρωση. Παρά το ότι είναι καλύτερο τη μέθοδο αυτή να σας την διδάξει κάποιος ειδικός, μπορείτε να προσπαθήσετε και μόνοι σας τα βασικά βήματα: 

Ξαπλώστε στο κρεβάτι, όσο μπορείτε πιο αναπαυτικά. Σιγά - σιγά τεντώστε κάθε μυϊκή ομάδα, μετρώντας ως το πέντε. Ξεκινήστε με τους ώμους σας, συνεχίστε με τον σβέρκο, το πρόσωπο, τα χέρια, τα πόδια, την κοιλιά και την πλάτη. Σιγά - σιγά χαλαρώστε την κάθε μυϊκή ομάδα με την ίδια σειρά, μετρώντας πάλι ως το πέντε σε κάθε μία. Ξανακάνετε την άσκηση για όποιους μυς νιώθετε σφιγμένους ή πονεμένους, μέχρις ότου τους αισθάνεστε όλους χαλαρούς. Η χαλάρωση χρειάζεται χρόνο και εξάσκηση. Όταν αποκτήσετε πείρα μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε τον παρακάτω τρόπο για να χαλαρώνετε γρήγορα. Καθίστε σε μία οποιαδήποτε καρέκλα. Αφήστε τα χέρια σας να πέσουν στα πλευρά σας. Τα πόδια σας δεν πρέπει να είναι σταυρωμένα. Η πλάτη σας να είναι ίσια. Τώρα σφίξτε όλους τους μυς μαζί. Σφίξτε τις γροθιές σας. Λυγίστε τα χέρια σας στους αγκώνες προσπαθώντας να αγγίζετε τους ώμους σας με τους καρπούς. Πάρτε βαθιά εισπνοή. Κλείστε τα μάτια σας σφιχτά. Σφίξτε τα δόντια. Σφίξτε το στομάχι και τους μυς της κοιλιάς σας. Σφίξτε τους γλουτούς σας. Σφίξτε και τεντώστε τα πόδια σας. Μείνετε σ\&#039; αυτή τη θέση μετρώντας αργά μέχρι το πέντε. Τώρα χαλαρώστε. Αφεθείτε εντελώς. Παρατηρήστε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ένταση και τη χαλάρωση. Εξασκηθείτε στη χαλάρωση μ\&#039; αυτό τον τρόπο όσο πιο συχνά μπορείτε. Λίγα λεπτά ή ακόμα και τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα γρήγορης χαλάρωσης αρκούν για να διατηρήσετε αυτή την ικανότητα στον χρόνο.

ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 5
Όλοι οι άνθρωποι λέμε πολλές φορές ότι νιώθουμε άγχος, stress, πίεση, ένταση κ.λ.π., και πολύ συχνά φορτώνουμε στο άγχος μας τις καθημερινές δυσκολίες που μπορεί να συναντάμε στην δουλειά μας ή στο σπίτι μας. Τι είναι όμως άγχος και ποιό κοινό θέμα βρίσκεται πίσω από τους απειράριθμους όρους που χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας μας για να περιγράψει αυτή την πανανθρώπινη εμπειρία;

Το άγχος επιστημονικά αναφέρεται σε ένα είδος δυσάρεστης συγκίνησης. ʼλλα είδη δυσάρεστων συγκινήσεων είναι π.χ. η θλίψη ή ο θυμός, αλλά το άγχος διακρίνεται από αυτά από το γεγονός ότι συνδέεται πάντοτε με έναν επαπειλούμενο κίνδυνο. Όταν νιώσουμε ότι κάποια πτυχή της ύπαρξής μας κινδυνεύει, νιώθουμε φυσιολογικά άγχος. 

Ένας άνθρωπος που βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με έναν ληστή είναι φανερό ότι θα νιώσει άγχος διότι κινδυνεύει η ίδια του η ζωή. Ο φοιτητής που έχει άγχος πριν τις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις νιώθει ότι κινδυνεύει διότι μια πιθανή αποτυχία μπορεί κατά την γνώμη του να έχει σοβαρές συνέπειες στην μελλοντική του καριέρα αλλά και στην προσωπική του υπόληψη (\&#039;αν αποτύχω θα γίνω ρεζίλι\&#039 :Wink: . ʼλλες φορές βεβαίως ο κίνδυνος δεν είναι τόσο εμφανής ή είναι φανερά υπερβολικός πάντα όμως το θέμα του \&#039;κινδύνου\&#039; όπως τον βιώνει το κάθε άτομο προκαλεί άγχος.


Ποιές μορφές μπορεί να πάρει το άγχος

Όταν γνωρίζουμε την πηγή προέλευσης του άγχους, τότε αυτό το ονομάζουμε φοβία. Μπορεί έτσι να έχουμε φοβία για κάποιο ζώο, για το ύψος, για τους κλειστούς χώρους κ.λ.π. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές το άγχος συνδέεται με την παρουσία του \&#039;φοβογόνου\&#039; αντικειμένου, έχουμε π.χ. άγχος όταν βρεθούμε στην δύσκολη κατάσταση αλλά με την απομάκρυνσή μας από αυτήν δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Πολλές φορές δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξακριβωθεί η αιτία του άγχους, τουλάχιστον με τον τρόπο που είναι εμφανής στις φοβίες. Οι άνθρωποι που παρουσιάζουν άγχος αυτής της μορφής φαίνεται να ανησυχούν για τα πάντα και να μην μπορούν να ελέγξουν την ανησυχία τους αυτή. Αυτός ο τύπος άγχους που φαινομενικά δεν συνδέεται με μια συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση ονομάζεται γενικευμένο άγχος.

Τις περισσότερες φορές το άγχος είναι ήπιο και εισβάλλει σταδιακά χωρίς να φτάνει σε μεγάλες εντάσεις. Ορισμένες όμως φορές παρατηρούνται απότομες εισβολές σοβαρού και έντονου άγχους που τότε το ονομάζουμε \&#039;πανικό\&#039;. Ο πανικός μπορεί να έρχεται εντελώς ξαφνικά 

ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 6
και απροειδοποίητα ή να συνδέεται με τις άλλες μορφές άγχους και ιδιαίτερα τις φοβίες. 

Τι είναι η κρίση Πανικού

Ο πανικός, το έντονο δηλαδή άγχος που εισβάλλει ξαφνικά και κλιμακώνεται πολύ γρήγορα, συνοδεύεται από μια πληθώρα συμπτωμάτων τόσο σωματικών όσο και ψυχολογικών που συνιστούν τη λεγόμενη κρίση πανικού. Συνηθισμένα σωματικά συμπτώματα αποτελούν τα εξής: 


Δύσπνοια (σα να μην φτάνει ο αέρας για αναπνοή, που οδηγεί σε γρήγορη και επιπόλαιη αναπνοή)

Ταχυκαρδία και αίσθημα παλμών (καταλαβαίνει δηλαδή κανείς και αισθάνεται την καρδιά του να χτυπά)

Ζάλη

Αίσθημα αστάθειας και έλλειψης ισορροπίας

Αίσθημα βάρους στο στέρνο (σα να τον πλακώνει κάτι)

Μούδιασμα και μυρμηκιάσεις σε όλο το σώμα

Εξάψεις και ιδρώτες στα άκρα

Ναυτία και ανακατωσούρα στο στομάχι

Μυϊκή τάση και σφίξιμο

Τάση λιποθυμίας

Συνηθισμένα ψυχολογικά συμπτώματα είναι τα εξής

Αδυναμία προσοχής και συγκέντρωσης

Φόβος ότι μπορεί να πάθει κάτι σημαντικό η υγεία του (π.χ. έμφραγμα, εγκεφαλικό κ.λ.π.)


ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 7
Φόβος ότι το άτομο θα χάσει τον έλεγχο

Φόβος ότι μπορεί να \&#039;τρελαθεί\&#039;


Κάθε άτομο που παρουσιάζει κρίση πανικού έχει συνήθως κάποιον συνδυασμό από τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα, τα οποία κλιμακώνονται πολύ γρήγορα . Το άτομο που κάνει μια κρίση πανικού επειδή βιώνει την κατάστασή του ως εξαιρετικά επείγουσα μπορεί να τρέξει έντρομο στα επείγοντα ενός νοσοκομείου σίγουρο ότι μια ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη συμβαίνει στην υγεία του με τραγικές συνέπειες. Ένας γιατρός ωστόσο δεν χρειάζεται παρά λίγα λεπτά συνήθως για να καταλάβει την φύση του προβλήματος και την απουσία οποιουδήποτε κινδύνου για την σωματική ακεραιότητα του πάσχοντα. Επίσης, τις περισσότερες φορές μέχρι να φτάσει κανείς στα επείγοντα ήδη τα συμπτώματα έχουν αρχίσει να περνάνε και μόνο ο φόβος μπορεί να έχει παραμείνει ή η απορία για το τι τα προκάλεσε.


Πότε οι κρίσεις πανικού γίνονται πρόβλημα 

Ένα άτομο που θα πάθει μια κρίση πανικού στην ζωή του (κι αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί ακόμη και στο 5% του πληθυσμού) τις περισσότερες φορές δεν θα αντιμετωπίσει ξανά παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Σε μερικούς όμως ανθρώπους η δυσάρεστη αυτή εμπειρία μπορεί να επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετά συχνά και έτσι να προκαλέσει ένα πρόβλημα που πολλές φορές το ονομάζουμε διαταραχή πανικού (για να το διαχωρίσουμε από τις μεμονωμένες κρίσεις).

Σε διάφορες εργασίες έχει βρεθεί ότι διαταραχή πανικού μπορεί να παρουσιάζει το 1%-1.5% του πληθυσμού και είναι πιό συχνή στις γυναίκες. Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει συνήθως σε νεαρή ηλικία (μεταξύ 20-30 ετών).


Πώς είναι να ζεί κανείς με διαταραχή πανικού

\&#039;Αν δεν το\&#039;χεις νιώσει δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις. Ξαφνικά, εκεί που όλα πήγαιναν καλά και νόμιζες ότι επιτέλους το άγριο θηρίο που είχες μέσα σου αποφάσισε να φύγει, εκείνο λες και είχε στήσει αυτί και ήθελε να σε διαψεύσει προκαλεί την γνωστή σου πλέον τρικυμία. Τι κι αν εσύ 


ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 8
αποφάσισες να βγείς λίγο έξω να φας σε μια ταβέρνα σαν όλους τους άλλους ανθρώπους, το σώμα σου φαίνεται να μην σε υπακούει πλέον. Το κεφάλι σου πάει να σπάσει, η ζάλη σε κάνει να νιώθεις ότι είσαι ένα βήμα πρίν την λιποθυμία, η καρδιά χτυπάει τόσο δυνατά σα να θέλει να βγεί από το στέρνο όπου είναι φυλακισμένη. Και σα να μην φτάνουν αυτά να\&#039;σου πάλι αυτή η εικόνα με τον εαυτό σου πεσμένο κάτω και από πάνω διάφορους περίεργους να μονολογούν, «μα καλά τόσο αδύναμος χαρακτήρας με την πρώτη δυσκολία να τα χάνει και να πέφτει κάτω,ούτε τα μικρά παιδιά δεν κάνουν έτσι». Τι σου απομένει τότε; Με την τελευταία στάλα λογικής σου, πριν δηλαδή τρελαθείς ολοκληρωτικά, κάνεις το μόνο πράγμα που έχεις βρεί να λειτουργεί, καλύτερο και από τα καλύτερα αγχολυτικά: το σκάς και ησυχάζεις. Υπάρχει καλύτερο μέρος από το σπίτι σου άλλωστε;\&#039; 

Τι είναι η Αγοραφοβία και ποιά η σχέση της με τον πανικό

Οι άνθρωποι που παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού, στα μεσοδιαστήματα μεταξύ των κρίσεων πολλές φορές παρουσιάζουν μια ανησυχία σχετικά με τις πιθανές συνέπειες που μπορεί να έχει μια πιθανή επόμενη κρίση: \&#039;Τι θα γίνει εάν πάθω κρίση την ώρα που οδηγώ;\&#039;, \&#039;... εάν είμαι έξω σε μια ταβέρνα με φίλους θα καταλάβουν ότι κάτι συμβαίνει με μένα\&#039;, \&#039;...εάν είμαι στον δρόμο μεταξύ αγνώστων ποιός θα με πάει στο νοσοκομείο;\&#039; κ.λ.π. Οι ασθενείς γρήγορα ανακαλύπτουν (βλέπε παραπάνω στην προσωπική περιγραφή ενός πάσχοντα) ότι η γρήγορη απομάκρυνση από το μέρος όπου συνέβη η κρίση και η μετακίνηση σε \&#039;ασφαλές\&#039; μέρος που μπορεί να είναι το σπίτι ή ένα νοσοκομείο αρκεί για να μετριάσει τα συμπτώματα. Αυτό όμως οδηγεί γρήγορα σ\&#039;αυτό που ονομάζεται αγοραφοβία. Ο όρος αυτός είναι λίγο παραπλανητικός διότι δεν αφορά όπως πιστεύεται σε φόβο της αγοράς (δηλ. εκεί που συναθροίζονται πολλοί άνθρωποι) αλλά περισσότερο σε φόβο να πάει κανείς σε μέρη στα οποία εάν το άτομο πάθει κάτι (π.χ. μια κρίση πανικού) η δυνατότητα διαφυγής θα είναι δύσκολη. Όσο πιό δύσκολή η διαφυγή τόσο πιό έντονος ο φόβος και άρα τόσο πιό έντονη η αποφυγή αυτής της δραστηριότητας. Συνηθισμένα μέρη που αποφεύγουν άτομα με διαταραχή πανικού και αγοραφοβία είναι τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς (λεοφωρεία, υπόγειος, αεροπλάνα κ.λ.π.), τα super market, όλων των ειδών οι ουρές (π.χ. σε ταμεία), το αυτοκίνητο ιδιαίτερα σε μποτιλιάρισμα, εστιατόρια ή μπάρ με πολύ κόσμο κ.λ.π. Το αποτέλεσμα της αγοραφοβίας είναι ότι περιορίζει πολύ την καθημερινή δραστηριότητα τού πάσχοντα: πώς θα πάει κανείς στην δουλειά του, πώς θα βγεί έξω να διασκεδάσει, να κάνει τα ψώνια του; Να σημειωθεί ότι η 
ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 9
αγοραφοβία μπορεί να υπάρχει και μόνη της χωρίς διαταραχή πανικού αν και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο του πανικού.


Γιατί έχω πανικό και όχι κάτι άλλο

Αρκετές φορές, ιδιαίτερα στην αρχή, άτομα με διαταραχή πανικού πιστεύουν ότι πάσχουν από κάτι άλλο. Αυτό είναι πολύ λογικό εάν κοιτάξει κανείς τα σωματικά συμπτώματα του έντονου άγχους. Γι\&#039;αυτό τον λόγο όταν κανείς πάθει μια κρίση πανικού είναι σωστό να κάνει μια σειρά απλών εξετάσεων για να αποκλειστούν πιθανά προβλήματα άλλης φύσης (π.χ. υπερθυρεοειδισμός). Πρέπει όμως να τονιστεί ότι οι άλλες αιτίες αποκλείονται εύκολα, ενώ ένας άνθρωπος που παρουσιάζει αυτά τα συμπτώματα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ή/και έχει ήδη αναπτύξει αγοραφοβία είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να κερδίσει κάτι από επανειλημμένες εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις. Αντίθετα, οι συνέπειες μιάς αθεράπευτης διαταραχής πανικού μπορεί να είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες για την ποιότητα ζωής του. 


Μπορεί κανείς να τρελαθεί από αυτήν

Ένας συχνός φόβος αυτών που πάσχουν από πανικό/αγοραφοβία είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή λόγω της έντονης ψυχολογικής πίεσης που υφίστανται θα \&#039;σπάσουν\&#039; και μπορεί να τρελαθούν. Αυτό είναι απολύτως λανθασμένο. Στην πραγματικότητα ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο: ο κίνδυνος να \&#039;τρελαθεί\&#039; κάποιος με διαταραχή πανικού είναι πολύ μικρότερος από κάποιον που δεν έχει διαταραχή πανικού και σχεδόν αποκλείεται. Οι αιτίες της σχιζοφρένειας είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές από αυτές του πανικού και τα δυο προβλήματα δεν σχετίζονται καθόλου.


Πού οφείλεται ο πανικός και η αγοραφοβία

Κατ\&#039;αρχήν, είναι καλό να δούμε σε τι δεν οφείλεται! Ο πανικός και η αγοραφοβία δεν οφείλονται σε αδυναμία του χαρακτήρα του πάσχοντα ούτε σε έλλειψη θέλησης. Η συχνή φράση των συγγενών, δεν προσπαθείς να το ξεπεράσεις ή δεν θέλεις είναι απόλυτα λανθασμένη. Στην πραγματικότητα οι πάσχοντες επιδεικνύουν μεγάλα αποθέματα δύναμης αφού πολλές φορές καταφέρνουν να λειτουργούν παρά τα τεράστια εμπόδια που αντιμετωπίζουν. Όσον αφορά την αιτιολογία, οι σύγχρονες έρευνες ενοχοποιούν έναν συνδυασμό παραγόντων τόσο βιολογικών όσο 

ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 10
και ψυχολογικών που συνδυάζονται μαζί για την εκδήλωση της διαταραχής. Οι βιολογικοί παράγοντες αναφέρονται κυρίως σε μια υπερδραστηριότητα του αυτόνομου νευρικού συστήματος που εμφανίζουν οι πάσχοντες αλλά και των πολύπλοκων κυκλωμάτων που ελέγχουν κάθε στιγμή κατά πόσον ο οργανισμός λειτουργεί \&#039;σωστά\&#039;. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι ο οργανισμός να εκπέμπει \&#039;ψευδή σήματα κινδύνου\&#039; που οδηγούν στον πανικό. Σημαντικό ρόλο σ\&#039;αυτήν την διαδικασία φαίνεται να παίζει και η αυξημένη συχνότητα αναπνοής που παρουσιάζουν οι πάσχοντες στν διάρκεια του πανικού, κατάσταση που ονομάζεται υπεραερισμός. Από τις διάφορες έρευνες επίσης έχει βρεθεί ότι συγγενείς πασχόντων από διαταραχή πανικού παρουσιάζουν αυξημένο κίνδυνο εμφάνισης της ίδιας διαταραχής. Οι ψυχολογικοί παράγοντες αναφέρονται περισσότερο στο περιεχόμενο της σκέψης των πασχόντων και στον τρόπο που αυτό συμβάλλει στην γένεση του προβλήματος, καθώς και στον τρόπο με τον οποίο η συμπεριφορά αποφυγής που αναπτύσσουν οι πάσχοντες συμβάλλει στην διατήρηση του προβλήματος (βλ. παρακάτω). Να σημειωθεί ότι οι βιολογικές και ψυχολογικές ερμηνείες δεν είναι \&#039;ανταγωνιστικές\&#039; και είναι καλύτερο να τις θεωρούμε ως την διαφορετική όψη του ίδιου νομίσματος. Αυτό έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία για την επιτυχή αντιμετώπιση του πανικού και της αγοραφοβίας. 

Το Γνωσιακό-Συμπεριφορικό μοντέλο του Πανικού/Αγοραφοβίας

Το πιό διαδεδομένο ψυχολογικό μοντέλο για την ερμηνεία του πανικού και της αγοραφοβίας είναι το γνωσιακό-συμπεριφορικό. Η θεωρία αυτή προτείνει ότι μια συγκεκριμένη αλληλουχία γεγονότων οδηγεί στις κρίσεις πανικού. Η αλληλουχία αυτή είναι κυκλική και έτσι το μοντέλο συχνά αναφέρεται ως ο \&#039;φαύλος κύκλος του πανικού\&#039;. Σύμφωνα με το μοντέλο αυτό, εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα γίνονται αντιληπτά από τους πάσχοντες ως απειλητικά για την ζωή τους, π.χ. μια στιγμιαία ζάλη, μια στιγμιαία ταχυκαρδία, μια δυσκολία στην συγκέντρωση, μια στιγμιαία σύγχιση κ.ο.κ. Η αίσθηση της απειλής οδηγεί φυσιολογικά σε άγχος το οποίο συνοδεύεται από πολλά σωματικά και ψυχικά συμπτώματα. Τα αγχώδη όμως συμπτώματα (τα οποία αν και δυσάρεστα δεν απειλούν την ζωή του ατόμου) δεν αποδίδονται στο άγχος όπως είναι σωστό αλλά αντίθετα οι πάσχοντες τα ερμηνεύουν με έναν τρόπο \&#039;καταστροφικό\&#039;, ως σημείο δηλαδή άμεσου και απειλητικού κινδύνου για την σωματική τους ή/και την ψυχική τους υπόσταση. Αυτό οδηγεί σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερο άγχος και έτσι το άτομο μπαίνει σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο που οδηγεί στον πανικό σε λίγα λεπτά. 


ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 11
Σύμφωνα με το γνωσιακό-συμπεριφορικό μοντέλο, η διαταραχή διατηρείται διότι το άτομο υιοθετεί συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές οι οποίες το οδηγούν στην ενίσχυση των λανθασμένων πεποιθήσεών του σχετικά με τα συμπτώματα που νιώθει και έτσι στην ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή τους. Αυτές οι συμπεριφορές είναι κυρίως η αποφυγή των καταστάσεων στις οποίες το άτομο είχε στο παρελθόν μια κρίση πανικού, η χρησιμοποίηση \&#039;προφυλάξεων\&#039; ώστε να μην συμβεί μια κρίση (π.χ. να μην υπάρχει πολύ κόσμος, να είναι κάποιος δίπλα, να έχει μαζί του αγχολυτικό κ.λ.π.) και η επιλεκτική προσοχή κάθε στιγμή σε στοιχεία που μπορεί να δείχνουν ότι μια κρίση πάει να αρχίσει (π.χ. ψηλάφηση του σφυγμού, παρακολούθηση των καρδιακών χτύπων κ.λ.π).

Με πολύ απλά λόγια ο πανικός (σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο) δημιουργείται διότι το άτομο αντιλαμβάνεται ως εξαιρετικώς απειλητικά συμπτώματα που στην ουσία αν και δυσάρεστα είναι άκακα. Η αντίληψη αυτή ωστόσο δεν βασίζεται σε έγκυρα δεδομένα διότι το άτομο ποτέ δεν προσπάθησε να αμφισβητήσει την αλήθεια των όσων σκέφτεται. Αντίθετα, δρά με τέτοιο τρόπο που με μαθηματική ακρίβεια ενισχύει την άποψή του για την δημιουργία των συμπτωμάτων του.


Πώς μπορεί να θεραπευτεί ο Πανικός και η Αγοραφοβία

Παρ\&#039;ότι ο πανικός και η αγοραφοβία μπορεί να οδηγήσουν τους πάσχοντες σε μεγάλου βαθμού περιορισμό της καθημερινής τους ζωής, ωστόσο σήμερα με τις υπάρχουσες θεραπείες η πρόγνωση θεωρείται πολύ καλή. Ο συνδυασμός φαρμακευτικής αγωγής και γνωσιακής-συμπεριφορικής ψυχοθεραπείας μπορεί να εξαλέιψει τις διαταραχές αυτές στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των πασχόντων.


Φαρμακευτική Αγωγή : 

Στόχος των φαρμάκων είναι να εξαλείψουν τα αγχώδη συμπτώματα που έχουν οι πάσχοντες την ώρα των κρίσεων. Έτσι, δίνεται η ευκαιρία στον πάσχοντα να ξαναρχίσει τις δραστηριότητες που έχει σταματήσει, να ξανακερδίσει την χαμένη εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό του και να επαναφέρει την διάθεσή του σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα εάν είναι \&#039;πεσμένη\&#039;. Η επιτυχής αντιμετώπιση των αγχωδών συμπτωμάτων δίνει επίσης την ευκαιρία στον πάσχοντα να συμμετέχει στο πρόγραμμα ψυχοθεραπείας που θα ακολουθήσει πιό ενεργά και έτσι να έχει πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα. 


ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 12
Τα φάρμακα που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι συνήθως δυο ειδών: α) οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες, π.χ. το Xanax και β) κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά όπως Ladose, Seroxat, Anafranil, κ.λ.π.



Γνωσιακή-Συμπεριφορική Ψυχοθεραπεία:

Κατ\&#039;αρχήν θα πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι ψυχοθεραπεία και ψυχανάλυση δεν είναι ταυτόσημες έννοιες όπως πιστεύουν μερικοί. Ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ένας γενικός όρος που αναφέρεται σε μορφές θεραπείας οι οποίες στοχεύουν στην επίλυση προβλημάτων ψυχολογικής υφής μέσω της δημιουργίας μιάς σχέσης με έναν ειδικό θεραπευτή και με την χρησιμοποίηση ειδικών τεχνικών που βασίζονται σε μια συγκεριμένη θεωρία. Οι τεχνικές αυτές είναι βεβαίως καθαρά ψυχολογικές, δηλαδή το μόνο επικοινωνιακό μέσον που χρησιμοποιούν είναι ο λόγος. Υπάρχουν πολλά είδη ψυχοθεραπειών, όπως η ψυχαναλυτική (που βασίζεται στην θεωρία του Freud), η γνωσιακή- συμπεριφορική, η διαπροσωπική, η συστεμική, η οικογενειακή κ.λ.π. 

Μετά την απαραίτητη αυτή εισαγωγή θα πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι η μοναδική ψυχοθεραπεία η οποία έχει συστηματικά μελετηθεί και έχει βρεθεί να παρουσιάζει σημαντικό θεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα στον πανικό και την αγοραφοβία είναι η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική .

Τα χαρακτηριστικά της ψυχοθεραπείας αυτής είναι α) ότι είναι σύντομης διάρκειας (π.χ. 3 μήνες), β) εστιάζει την προσοχή της στα τωρινά προβλήματα και όχι τόσο στο παρελθόν όπως άλλες, γ) βασίζεται στην στενή συνεργασία του θεραπευτή και του θεραπευομένου και δ) βασίζει το αποτέλεσμά της περισσότερο στην δουλειά που θα κάνει ο θεραπευόμενος μεταξύ των συνεδριών στο σπίτι του και όχι τόσο εντός των συνεδριών.

Η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία αποτελεί στην ουσία το \&#039;πάντρεμα\&#039; δυο θεωρητικών κατευθύνσεων, της γνωσιακής η οποία θεμελιώθηκε από τον A. Beck την δεκαετία του \&#039;70 και της κλασικής συμπεριφορικής θεωρίας. Οι γνωσιακές τεχνικές αποσκοπούν περισσότερο στην αμφισβήτηση των δυσλειτουργικών πεποιθήσεων που επικρατούν στην σκέψη των πασχόντων, ενώ οι συμπεριφόρικές τεχνικές στο \&#039;σπάσιμο\&#039; της αποφευκτικής συμπεριφοράς. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με την σταδιακή επαναδραστηριοποίηση του πάσχοντα στις δραστηριότητες που 

ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 13
απέφευγε. Όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, η χρησιμοποίηση κάποιων φαρμάκων μπορεί να βοηθήσει άτομα με έντονη αποφευκτική συμπεριφορά να επαναδραστηριοποιηθούν με το να μειώνει την ένταση των αγχωδών συμπτωμάτων. 

Ποιές είναι οι επιπλοκές του πανικού/αγοραφοβίας

Εκτός από τις προφανείς κοινωνικές επιπλοκές που γνωρίζουν καλά οι πάσχοντες, σημαντικός αριθμός μπορεί να παρουσιάσει και κατάθλιψη στην πορεία ιδιαίτερα αν τα συμπτώματα επιμένουν για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Τότε η χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικών φαρμάκων (τα οποία μπορεί να βοηθήσουν και τον πανικό) είναι επιβεβλημένη.

Γιατί αξίζει να αναζητήσω θεραπεία

Για δυο κυρίως λόγους:

Διότι υπάρχει θεραπεία με επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο επιτυχημένο αποτέλεσμα.

Διότι η πιθανότητα να περάσει από μόνη της η διαταραχή είναι πολύ μικρή.

Τι να διαβάσω

Στα Αγγλικά υπάρχουν πολλά βιβλία που μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να ξεπεράσετε το πρόβλημά σας. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά απαιτούν την συνεργασία με τον γιατρό σας. Δυό τέτοια βιβλία είναι το \&#039;The Feeling Good Handbook\&#039; του David Burns και το \&#039;Mind Over Mood\&#039; των D. Greenberger &amp; C. Padesky.

Στα Ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σημαντικό βιβλίο για αυτο-βοήθεια με την εξαίρεση του βιβλίου του I. Marks \&#039;Νικήστε τις Φοβίες\&#039;(εκδόσεις Λήθη), το οποίο όμως δίνει έμφαση στις συμπεριφορικές μεθόδους. Όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει μια λογοτεχνική αναφορά για την αγοραφοβία, μπορεί να κοιτάξει το εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον και πρωτότυπο βιβλίο του Κ. Παπαγιώργη \&#039;Περί Αγοραφοβίας\&#039; στις εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη.

----------


## evelind

geia sas 
eimai k ego ena apo ta atoma pou ipofero apo kriseis panikou.
Osa exo diavasei den mou deinoun kamia elpida oti iparxei therapeia, para mono peristasiaki ksekourasi ap tis kriseis kai stadiaki meiosi auton.
auto pantos pou me ekane na epidinothei i katastasi einai oti diapistosa oti i antimetopisi os pros tin krisi panikou den einai opos i gripi opou tha pareis ena siropi k tha perasei.. 
tha ithela na gnoriso kai alla atom me kriseis panikou kai na antalaksoume apopseis alla k ta eurimata mas os pros ti therapeia.
euxaristo

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

καλή σου μέρα κ καλώς ήρθες.
Με τους πανικούς το παλεύεις μόνη σου ή έχεις απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό. Πόσον καιρό σε ταλαιπωρούν?

----------


## Dalia

evelind σου έστειλα u2u μήνυμα.Κοίταξέ το αν θέλεις.

----------


## Αντώνης Αεκ

γεια σας ειμαι 16 ετων και εχω και εγω αγχος...αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι ποτε φευγουν τα σωματικα συμπτωματα αγχους???

----------


## claire

> γεια σας ειμαι 16 ετων και εχω και εγω αγχος...αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι ποτε φευγουν τα σωματικα συμπτωματα αγχους???


όταν πάρει η άεκ το πρωτάθλημα.

σοβαρά τώρα, δεν φεύγουν ακριβώς. δες το σαν ένα χαρακτηριστικό που έχεις. αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να μειωθούν και να μπορείς να τα ελέγχεις και να μη σε τρομάζουν  :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

ωραιο κειμενο αλλα πουθενα δεν εχω διαβασει οτι οι κρησεις καποια στιγμη φευγουν ετσι απλα.εγω δεν παθενω πια τπτ εχω κοψει τα φαρμακα και ειμαι μα χαρα.θελει μαλλον χρονο αυτη η ισοτιρια ισως μας πιανει καποια περιοδο εντονου αγχους και καποια στιγμμη παπαλα εφυγε.
νομιζω οτι παιζει σημασια και οτι δουλεψα με τον εαυτο μου.
εχω παρει μεγαλες αποφασεις για το πως θα φερομαι ωστε να μην πληγονομαι και εχω αρχησει να αποκταω αυτοπεποιθηση και να αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου γιαυτο που ειμαι ,γιατι ειμαι κατι μοναδικο,και μεχω μαθει να μην με νοιαζει η γνωμη των αλλων(η αρνητηκη κυριως).
προσπαθω ομως δεν εχω τελειωποιησει τον τροπο που φερομαι στους αλλους ωστε να με σεβονται.
αλλα ακομα κιαν δεν με σεβοντε εχω γραμμενα τις συμπεριφορες των αλλων απεναντι μου.

----------


## LOY LOY

Μπράβο beba για το κείμενο και με το λες ότι εσυ έγινες καλά δίνεις κουράγιο σε πολλά άτομα! Θέλω να σας πω τι παθαίνω εγω να μου πείτε μήπως ξέρετε αν αυτό είναι κρίση πανικού. 
Πρώτη φορά το έπαθα όταν ήμουν στη δουλεία μου και με πήρε τηλ ο αδερφό μου για να έρθει να με πάρει γιατί η μάνα μου δεν ήταν καλά. Μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο σπίτι είχα ιδρώσει, είχα καχυκαρδίες και πολύ άγχος πως θα την δω. Όταν φτάσαμε και ήταν πολύ χάλια (Ψυχολογικά προβλήματα) κατάλαβα ότι στο δωμάτιο δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα. Τότε βγήκα έξω τρέχοντας φωνάζοντας ότι κάτι έπαθα, έπεσα κάτω και με κλάματα και βογγητά που δεν μπορούσα να ελένξω έκλαιγα. Προσπαθούσα να πάρω ανάσα και ο αέρας που έπερνα δεν μου έφτανε. Τότε άρχισαν να μου μυρμιγκιάζουν τα χέρια, και με πήραν σηκωτή και με έβαλαν στο κρεβάτι μου. Σίγα σιγά άρχισα να ηρεμώ. Εγω νόμιζα ότι έπαθα νευρικό κλονισμό (χωρίς να ξέρω βέβαια και τι είναι αυτό που λέω). Απο τότε όταν βρίσκομαι σε παρόμοια ψυχολογική κατάσταση το παθαίνω. Το έχω πάθει άλλες δυο φορές απο τότε αλλά μόνο όταν μου συμβαίνει κάτι στενάχωρο στη ζωή μου). Τι είναι αυτό ? Μπορεί να είναι κρίση πανικού?

----------


## PENAKI1986

panikoyla μπραβο σου συμφωνω με ολα οσα εγραψες...παιδια θελει πολυ δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας...

----------


## PENAKI1986

loy loy εμεις συζηταμε και στο αλλο τοπικ δεν μου ειχες πει οτι ειχες περασει και τετοιες φασεις πιθανον να ειναι κρισεις πανικου...

----------


## Παστελι

Εγω τυρανιεμαι 3 χρονια τωρα παιρνω φαρμακα μεν ενα χρονο τα σεροξατ τα οποια μου κανανε καλο.Καποια στιγμη ενιωθα πολυ ηρεμη και γαλινια μετα απο 1 χρονο με τα σεροξατ και ειπα τα κοβω γιατι μου προκαλουσαν διαταραχη στην περιοδο και πηρα βαρος .Τα εκοψα και αυτο ηταν.Βεβαια νιωθω δυσφορια καποιες φορες και εχω πολλα νευρα αλλα περνω μισο ζαναξ που ειναι τοσο λιγια η δοση που δεν εχω παθει ποτε εξαρτηση η κατι κακο και ειμαι μια χαρα.
Το μυστικο για μενα ειναι αυτα τα 2 δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας και που και που λιγο ζαναξ για να ηρεμω και να μην ξανα αρχηζω να ταλαιπορουμε αδικα μετα απο τοσες προσπαθιες .Το ζαναξ το περνω μια φορα την εμβομαδα. :Smile:

----------


## LOY LOY

Penaki πόσα να γράψω! Αυτό το έχω πάθει 3 φορές στη ζωή μου και απο τότε που ξεκίνησε το παθάινω σε δύσκολες φάσεις με εντάσεις.

----------


## Αντώνης Αεκ

Δηλάδη ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα φυγουν ποτε αυτα τα συμπτωματα???αν και το μονο που με τρομαζει πια απο ολα τα συμπτωματα ειναι η λιποθυμια..τα υπολοιπα μπορω να τα ελεξω...ααα και κατι αλλο αν περιμενα τη αεκ να παρει πρωταθλημα θα επρεπε να περιμενω παρα πολυ, ισως και για παντα!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## PENAKI1986

θα φυγουν αντωνη αεκ...αν και εισαι πολυ μικρος για να τα βιωνεις ολα αυτα προφανως και εισαι πολυ ευαισθητος και τυχερος μεσα στην ατυχια σου γιατι θα μαθεις απο μικρος πως να σκεφτεσαι σωστα και να κοντρολαρεις συναισθηματα και σκεψεις...θελει να δουλεψεις πολυ μεσα σου και μεγαλωνοντας θα δεις οτι θα εχεις μαθει τοσο καλα τον εαυτο σου ωστε να μην επιτρεπεις να σε χαλανε ολα αυτα.αν δεις οτι δεν βγαζεις ακρη μονος σου καλο θα ηταν να μιλησεις και σε καποιον μεγαλυτερο σου που τον εμπιστευεσαι.

----------


## Αντώνης Αεκ

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ PENAKI για την υποστήριξη...να 'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Gia sas se olous...
Eimai 22 xronon
Ola arxisane prin merika xronia 2-3 den thimame...
Ola 3ekinisane pistebw apo ena xwrismo pou eixa kai apo ena tsakomo oikogeniako giati mexri tote den eixa tetoia themata.
I proti krisi panikou pou eixa htan oti xirotero gia emena den hxera ti mou ginete kai ti patheno ennw hmoun sto spiti mono mou,taxikardia tremoulo ansixia mhn patho tpt ktlp..telos panton perase apo polu wra..h 2fteri polu entoni krisi pali ta idia + oti eixa foberous ponos sto stithos...eftasa noskomio pali krisi eipane.
Mexri shmera pernaw kathe mera krisis panikou alla pio xalara apo ta 2 pou sas eipa.
Meta arxisa me kompous sto lemo,emena xwris anases polu sixna kai sinexia taxikardies me to paramikro akoma kai an epefte ena mpoukalaki nerou katw..
ola auta ta pernaga sxedon kathimerina akoma kai shmera..
Exw paei se para polous giatrous kai pathologiko eipane tpt 
Bebea to anxos kai i krisis panikou mou dimiourgisan kai fobies opws fobos gia trela fobos gia mhn pathw kati ...kai genika polla pou den me afinoun na zisw hrema kai omorfa
Exw ftasi mia fora sto psixiatro kai mou eipe pws exo krisis panikou kai diataraxes anxous..apo tote ipofero kathimerina den mporw na kanw tipota ilikrina....basika mporw sigoura mporw!!alla prepei na to palepso me kapion tropo!
O psixiatros mou eipe na to palepso monos mou gia na dw an tha to peraso xwris farmaka
Auto pou thelw na sas pw einai lete na paro farmaka ? Einai kapios sthn idia fash me emena? Exei perasi kapios ta idia me emena?pws to antimetopise?
Telos panton auto pou pernaw einai xirotero apo pws ta grafw kai mono opios ta perase 3erei kai niothi.
An kapios theli na.me boithisi kai mporei na me simboulepsi gia kati kalo giauto pou pernaw mporoume na milisoume me kapio tropo...
Exw xasi ta kalitera xronia ths zwhs mou...thelw na ziso omorfa kai hrema xwris auto...
Ntrpomai gia emena antras gerontemenos pou eimai kai den mporw na to palepso...alla nai ...den mporw mono mou!!
Sas efxaristw polu
Elpizw na mhn egrapsa polla!☝️

----------

